
Tracked calories and macros for a year – analysis suggestions? - gx
https://nutritionize.co/analysis/guan/
======
gx
I've put together a simple moving average analysis that lets me analyse my
nutrition/bodyweight history in two things I find useful:

1\. measuring how consistent I've been with my calories/macros (blue line),
compared to the targets I've set (white line),

2\. extract my averaged bodyweight values so that I don't get hung up on
singular ups and downs.

I'd love to pick your brains and hear suggestions on what other types of data
analysis might be useful here.

